# does Mylanta help mild IBS symptoms?



## 21806

My soon to be 17 year old son has symptoms of IBS. We have consulted his pediatrician in the past but have not pursued it further with a specialist. It is not severe often, but the other night he had a bout with diaherra for no apparent reason and this morning before school had stomach pain and diaherra again. He barely made it to school on time. He has kept a food diary before, but we could not find a pattern in his diet which caused these problems. Any advice as far as over the counter medications? Has anyone had any success for relatively mild IBS with preventative measures such as mylanta? Any insight will be appreciated. We are considering consulting a gastro doctor, but in a way dread the procedures and testing, etc he will have to endure. Thanks-


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually stomach acid issues are not the problem. Treating the stomach may not do you any good. The problem with IBS is the colon (any pain in abdomen gets called stomach, but most are from other organs).I think mylanta is a magesium based antacid and magnesium may make diarrhea worse.Usually people look at OTC diarrhea remedies, not antacids.Peppermint oil (from the health food store or in something like Altoids) can help with the pain. Altoid have the advantage of if he needs it at school and pulls it out everyone figures he just wants a mint to freshen his breath.Some people can control diarrhea with Calcium. Calcium Carbonate 300-600 mgs with each meal. Usually look for supplements with little or no magnesium in them (so not a Cal-Mag supplement, but something like Caltrate with D and no other added minerals).K.


----------



## 21806

thanks for the info-we are trying both of your suggestions!


----------

